# Guide Destin area



## Tex (Sep 24, 2017)

I will be in Destin September 9-15, I was hoping to get out for a day with a guide on a skiff and fling some flies. The only guide in that immediate area that I found was Tom Campbell of Destiny Unbound. He only has that Monday the 10th available and I still haven't heard back in regards to his prices, boat, fishing, locations, etc.

Do any of you Florida panhandle guys have any other recommendations in there area? Also, are there any fly shops worth visiting? I noticed Old Florida Outfitters so I might check that out. They appear to have Captains that offer fly casting lessons, but it doesn't say anything about guide services.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Old Florida might be affiliated with Shallow Water Expeditions, but i could be wrong. Most of them fish LA in September, but i think some of the guides stay in FLorida. Capt. Kyle Pitts would be an option.

You could try Capt. Royce Dahnke, who is actually based in Destin.


----------



## ActionCliff (May 10, 2017)

Hollar at Dana with Shallow Water Expeditions. They'll be the best within an hour, they have a bunch of good guides on their roster. Cleve Evans and Jason Stacy are good dudes and fun to fish with.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

If others in Destin are booked I recommend captain Dan Storey in pensacola, great guy with a good attitude. Bonita will prolly be pretty thick that time of year if you get good weather.

https://flyfishingpensacola.com/


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

FWTXCW said:


> Cleve Evans and Jason Stacy are good dudes and fun to fish with.


good guys for sure but will most likely be in LA


----------



## Marlinmoney (Aug 29, 2018)

Royce dahnke would be a good option. He does a bunch of fly fishing. Good guy and knows where they live. He should be able to help you out.


----------

